# Travel fishing rod



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking for a small but strong compact fishing rod. Max size for me would be 1.5ft (18 inches) as I prefer it smaller in the 1ft or smaller range for space saving.

I saw something at Walmart by South Bend which is a little longer then the Zebco 'just add water' reel/rod combo and saying something about it being a fiberglass graphite rod. I need some input from those with compact rods or know people with compact rods.

http://www.south-bend.com/products/rods/traveltelescopic

The model I saw at Wallys was the Proton model. My understanding with rods is that the MEDIUM ACTION is the most versatile rod for small fish, mid fish, and pushing it on large fish if you're very careful on the reel in.

Anyways hope some fishers here can help me out. I've yet to catch my first fish but I'm more into the catch and release right now.

PLEASE KEEP ON TOPIC. I am only looking for compact/takedown/telescopic rods only so don't suggest a 7ft 2pc rod.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't know if it's around anymore, but I have a pack rod from Berkley. Breaks down into about 6 pieces, instead of 2 like most. When combined it can be a fly or spin rod.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Don't know if it's around anymore, but I have a pack rod from Berkley. Breaks down into about 6 pieces, instead of 2 like most. When combined it can be a fly or spin rod.


How long is it compacted and how long is it pieced together? I would love to look into it. I've not put the Zebcos to the test yet as I'v not caught anything yet (not even a damn sunfish ). What action is the rod? Wha's the heaviest fish youve caught?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

have you considered an ice fishing rod


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Berkley Graphite Grayfite Pack rod. Spin or fly use. Packs down to about 18" in it own bag. Assembled length is about 6.5'...lite spin/fly action. It's considered vintage now.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anything else say 12-14" range?

Saw a pen fishing rod at DX http://s.dealextreme.com/search/fishing+rod


----------

